
Ask HN: Where do you share your technical blog-posts? - a-saleh
Hi,<p>I started slowly writing a blog, with various, mostly technical articles about things that interest me. I don&#x27;t write often and the topics can be all over the place, from attempts at applicative functor in python to opinions on jenkins configuration.<p>I just don&#x27;t really know where to share it. I don&#x27;t have twitter followers and I don&#x27;t think show-hn is meant for blogposts.<p>So what do you do? Reddit? Better ceo?<p>Thanks for suggestions!<p>Ps: the blog in question is notes.asaleh.net
======
PaulHoule
Just submit the blog postings as links on HN.

